# Skinks



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Me and my friends use the seventh edition rulebook for fantasy and I would like to know what would be considered a decent sized squad of skinks. I have 126 of them so would two groups of 60 be okay? Or is that too much?

I normally run them in 12 groups of 10 skink skirmishers and impale him with blowdarts while under the protection of the ancient stegadons Engine of the gods ward save ability. It is a very fun way to use my lizardmen and that is mostly why I play fantasy. I also use 3 Salamanders as flank protectors and horde handlers and 14 warriors as a hammer and a saurus lord/oldblood on foot hanginmg around the skinks for his BSB abilities. 

Any thoughts? is 60 too much? or too little? or are 12 groups of 10 skirmishers fine? should they be in groups of 20 skirmishers?

Assistance is appreciated.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Um... don't.
Skink units are the squishiest in the game and never really managed to do anything. They are ok if you put kroxigor in there but even then are still too squishy to really excel. On the other hand skink skirmishers are awesome and are always worth taking.

If you really must use a unit of skinks then 20 was about the most people tended to take in 7th... certainly not more then 25-30.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

alright, I'll keep my skink skirmisher formation. Thanks.


----------

